# Outils et architecture pour JavaEE



## AgeQuodAgis (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrai m'initier à la création de JSP avec l'utilisation de Struts et tout ce qui va bien.
Histoire de compliquer le cas d'école, je voudrai faire du PC fixe le serveur d'application et de mon macbook le client de développement. :mouais:

Je vois bien l'installation de Tomcat et de Struts sur le PC, mais je me demande si je dois au préalable installer un JEE SDK sur ce PC.

L'autre question, plus en rapport avec le monde à la pomme est : Que dois-je installer sur mon macbook pour développer ces JSP ? Dev Tools ? JEE SDK ? 
Peut-être peut-on développer des JSP sans rien installer de plus sur le macbook, comme dans le cas de simple applis Java ?

J'ai déjà téléchargé l'IDE Eclipse basique pour faire du dev d'appli avec le SDK installé par défaut sur MacOS, est-il utile de passer à la version spécifique JEE d'Eclipse.

Si vous avez des remarques ou des conseils concernant le dev JEE sur Mac, n'hésitez pas 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bladrak (21 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

Euh alors j'avais fait ça l'année dernière pour un projet. Premier point, je te déconseille de faire ça sur deux machines pendant le développement. Tout simplement parce que pour débugger ton code, Eclipse aura besoin de l'installer sur un serveur, et tu vas te compliquer la vie s'il est externe.

Pour ce qui est du déploiement par contre c'est autre chose, mais ça...

Sache aussi qu'installer Tomcat, y'a pas pu compliqué que sur un PC (on avait les trois OS dans le groupe du projet, le plus rapide aura été sur linux et os x avec 5min pour installer, alors que sur les PC on en a eu pour 2 jours).

Ensuite pour le développement en JSP sur mac, ça se fera facilement via Eclipse (tuto ici : http://www.eclipsetotale.com/articles/tutorial_WTP.html)


----------



## grumff (21 Janvier 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Euh alors j'avais fait ça l'année dernière pour un projet. Premier point, je te déconseille de faire ça sur deux machines pendant le développement. Tout simplement parce que pour débugger ton code, Eclipse aura besoin de l'installer sur un serveur, et tu vas te compliquer la vie s'il est externe.


Debuguer c'est pas un problème, tu peux débuguer en remote, y'a juste à ajouter 3 paramètres dans le script de lancement de tomcat et à configurer Eclipse en 3 clicks. Par contre j'abonde dans le sens où tu vas te faire chier pour le dev si tu mets ça sur deux machines. Ou alors faut prévoir un script ant pour aller copier les fichiers sur l'autre machine. Mais c'est vraiment se fatiguer pour pas grand chose, au boulot je fais tourner ça sur la même bécane sur un vieux P4, c'est encore supportable (enfin, ça commence à me gaver qd même, mais c'est un autre débat. )


> Sache aussi qu'installer Tomcat, y'a pas pu compliqué que sur un PC (on avait les trois OS dans le groupe du projet, le plus rapide aura été sur linux et os x avec 5min pour installer, alors que sur les PC on en a eu pour 2 jours).


Euuuh, faut pas exagérer, tomcat c'est strictement la même chose sur toutes les plateformes, c'est du java, y'a juste à lancer le .bat au lieu du .sh... Même sur du windows faut 5 minutes.

Bref, on va pas te faire un tuto ici alors qu'il y en a plein sur le net après, je te recommande également fortement Eclipse comme IDE. Et tu trouveras sur des sites comme developpez.com des tutos tous simple pour faire rapidement un projet de base en struts avec Eclipse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------




AgeQuodAgis a dit:


> Je vois bien l'installation de Tomcat et de Struts sur le PC, mais je me demande si je dois au préalable installer un JEE SDK sur ce PC.


Normalement la JRE suffit. Tu dois en avoir une d'installée de base, vérifie juste que c'en est pas une made-in microsoft.


----------



## AgeQuodAgis (22 Janvier 2010)

D'abord, merci pour vos réponses.

Je pense que vous avez raison en disant que c'est une ineptie de vouloir séparer l'environnement sur 2 machines distinctes pour le dev. 
Malgré tout, je garderai tout de même le serveur sur PC pour voir le comportement de l'ensemble après déploiement.
Ma crainte était de ne pas avoir suffisamment de ressources pour faire tourner l'ensemble avec mes 2Go de Ram. D'un autre côté, il n'y aura pas de charge de production dessus  Et puis si un P4 s'en sort 

J'ai vu que Sun fournit le JEE SDK 6 pour MacOSX avec en bundle Glassfish pour serveur d'application. 
A votre avis, est-il intéressant d'utiliser ce dernier plutôt que Tomcat pour éviter d'installer 2 softs qui ont la même fonction ? 
Vais-je retrouver les mêmes fonctions dans GlassFish que dans Tomcat ? 
A mon avis, il n'y a pas de raison, mais si jamais vous avez des retours d'expérience à partager...
Concernant Struts, je ne me fait pas de soucis puisque c'est un framework Java, il devrait bien fonctionner partout, n'est-ce pas ?

Si je résume, l'architecture la plus simple, serait de tout installer sur le macbook. Je télécharge JEE 6 SDK pour Mac, Eclipse JEE pour Mac. J'installe le tout et en principe ça roule  Finalement ce n'est pas si compliqué.


----------



## grumff (22 Janvier 2010)

Il me semble que y'a déjà un java sdk installé sous os x qui devrait te suffire, à vérifier.
Glassfish je connais pas du tout, mais franchement ça coûte rien d'installer tomcat, d'autant que tu trouveras plus facilement des tutos pour tomcat je pense. Ça doit pas changer grand chose au final. Y'a des chances qu'il y ait plus de choses dans glassfish, tomcat y'a vraiment le strict minimum.
Pour struts oui ça fonctionnera partout, aucun soucis à te faire.


----------



## AgeQuodAgis (22 Janvier 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Il me semble que y'a déjà un java sdk installé sous os x qui devrait te suffire, à vérifier.



Effectivement il y a un SDK pré-installé sous MacOSX. Mais je ne sais pas s'il inclue tout l'aspect EE. Je soupçonne qu'il ne s'agisse que du J2SE SDK...
Cela dit, je vérifierai, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> Sache aussi qu'installer Tomcat, y'a pas pu compliqué que sur un PC (on avait les trois OS dans le groupe du projet, le plus rapide aura été sur linux et os x avec 5min pour installer, alors que sur les PC on en a eu pour 2 jours).



Alors on dit pas PC mais Windows puisque tu cites Linux ensuite et je ne sais pas comment vous vous êtes débrouillé ni qu'elle version vous avez installé ? J'avais mis 5 minutes à l'installer sur ma Workstation XP à l'époque. Je ne sais pas de quelle époque Grumff parle.


----------



## grumff (22 Janvier 2010)

AgeQuodAgis a dit:


> Effectivement il y a un SDK pré-installé sous MacOSX. Mais je ne sais pas s'il inclue tout l'aspect EE. Je soupçonne qu'il ne s'agisse que du J2SE SDK...
> Cela dit, je vérifierai, on ne sait jamais.


Pour faire du struts, t'as pas besoin du jee. Si tu veux t'amuser avec des EJB oui, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas, sinon t'aurais pas regardé du côté de tomcat.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363753 a dit:
			
		

> Alors on dit pas PC mais Windows puisque tu cites Linux ensuite et je ne sais pas comment vous vous êtes débrouillé ni qu'elle version vous avez installé ? J'avais mis 5 minutes à l'installer sur ma Workstation XP à l'époque. Je ne sais pas de quelle époque Grumff parle.


C'est Blad qu'a mis 15 plombe.  Moi j'ai fais la même constatation que toi, avec un tomcat récent (que ce soit un 5.5 ou un 6), ça m'a pris 5 minutes, le temps de deziper le dossier quoi.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Janvier 2010)

Au temps pour moi grumff, j'avais bien compris mais ma syntaxe était foireuse d'où le non sens.


----------



## Bladrak (23 Janvier 2010)

Tutut, c'était pas moi qui installais sur le Windows, c'était le mec qui voulait absolument nous faire utiliser son WinServer2003 à la maison qui a mis 2 jours  Moi je me suis pas penché sur les détails après ^^


----------



## grumff (24 Janvier 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> Tutut, c'était pas moi qui installais sur le Windows, c'était le mec qui voulait absolument nous faire utiliser son WinServer2003 à la maison qui a mis 2 jours  Moi je me suis pas penché sur les détails après ^^


Tu veux dire que c'est celui qu'a rien glandé sur le projet pendant 2 jours et qu'a eu besoin de se justifier après ?


----------



## Bladrak (24 Janvier 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Tu veux dire que c'est celui qu'a rien glandé sur le projet pendant 2 jours et qu'a eu besoin de se justifier après ?



Wala


----------



## AgeQuodAgis (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon, sans vouloir gacher vos projets , je crois que je vais installer le bundle complet de NetBeans qui a l'avantage de se présenter sous forme de dmg plutôt que sous forme de script sh.

De cette manière, je suis assuré d'avoir l'intégralité des packages Java nécessaires à la création d'application Web, y compris le serveur d'application. De plus, rien ne m'empêche plus tard d'utiliser un autre IDE comme Eclipse ou un autre serveur d'application. 

Je teste tout ça asap et vous donnerai mes impressions.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

AgeQuodAgis a dit:


> Bon, sans vouloir gacher vos projets , je crois que je vais installer le bundle complet de NetBeans qui a l'avantage de se présenter sous forme de dmg plutôt que sous forme de script sh.
> 
> De cette manière, je suis assuré d'avoir l'intégralité des packages Java nécessaires à la création d'application Web, y compris le serveur d'application. De plus, rien ne m'empêche plus tard d'utiliser un autre IDE comme Eclipse ou un autre serveur d'application.
> 
> Je teste tout ça asap et vous donnerai mes impressions.



Je ne critique pas ton choix, j'espère juste que celui-ci ne sait pas fait juste sur le fait qu'il s'agisse d'un DMG plutôt qu'un script Shell parce que même si en développement, on dit souvent qu'il ne faut pas s'emmerder à réinventer la roue, si c'est le Shell qui t'a fait peur, tu va avoir du mal par la suite.


----------



## grumff (28 Janvier 2010)

Surtout que pour le duo tomcat/eclipse, y'a pas le moindre script shell à lancer. Tu copies les deux dans applications, tu crées un serveur dans eclipse en indiquant où se trouve tomcat, et il gère tout graphiquement de façon transparente en prenant le contrôle de tomcat.


----------



## AgeQuodAgis (2 Février 2010)

Merci pour tous vos commentaires.

Bon finalement, j'ai opté pour un package full NetBeans.
Tout s'est déroulé comme sur des roulettes. 
J'ai commencé à écrire mes premières toutes petites JSP à l'aide des tutos disponibles sur le site de Sun, histoire de maitriser un peu plus l'IDE.

Je pense que je me ferai une meilleure idée quand les tutos iront un peu plus loin.

A ce propos, connaissez vous des sites avec de bons tutos Java / NetBeans ?


----------



## grumff (2 Février 2010)

Tu peux regarder sur developpez.com, il doit y en avoir, mais 90% des tutos sur le net, c'est avec Eclipse.


----------



## AgeQuodAgis (2 Février 2010)

J'ai remarqué ça. Je ne comprend pas très bien. Bon je commence sur NetBeans, mais je pense que les 2 IDE se valent maintenant. Je sais qu'il y a quelques années de ça Le prédécesseur de NetBeans était plus lourd qu'Eclipse, mais aujourd'hui ? Qu'en est-il vraiment ?
Enfin, pour le moment je vais faire mes armes sur NetBeans, je pourrai toujours rajouter Eclipse plus tard ;-)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Février 2010)

L'important ce n'est pas l'IDE, quel qu'il soit il ne faut pas te focaliser dessus quand tu débutes, parce que lorsqu'on est novice, les exemples sont souvent des bases qui se font très bien avec n'importe lequel et même avec un simple éditeur de texte et le SDK. Donc l'important c'est l'apprentissage du langage et de sa philosophie de développement. Le reste tu le verras plus tard.


----------



## grumff (2 Février 2010)

AgeQuodAgis a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a quelques années de ça Le prédécesseur de NetBeans était plus lourd qu'Eclipse, mais aujourd'hui ? Qu'en est-il vraiment ?


Bah, la dernière fois que j'ai utilisé netbeans, il était pas juste plus lourd, il était carrément inutilisable de lourdeur. Plus récent aussi, donc beaucoup moins de plugins, pas la même communauté autour, et Eclipse est bien implanté partout en entreprise. J'avoue ne pas l'avoir relancé depuis un moment pour voir s'il avait rattrapé son gros retard, mais maintenant qu'Eclipse est bien encré et que tout le monde le connait bien, on n'a pas vraiment de raison de basculer vers autre chose, sauf s'il apportait vraiment des avancées intéressantes, ce qui à ma connaissance n'est pas le cas, il n'en serait qu'à rattraper le retard. Et puis n'oublions pas que la philosophie de base d'Eclipse consiste à cacher le soleil.


----------



## Zeusviper (9 Février 2010)

AgeQuodAgis a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a quelques années de ça Le prédécesseur de NetBeans était plus lourd qu'Eclipse, mais aujourd'hui ? Qu'en est-il vraiment ?



NetBeans est revenu dans la course de tête avec sa version 6 début 2008 et a complètement rattrapé son retard avec la sortie de la 6.5 fin 2008.
Aujourd'hui, pour moi netbeans est largement devant eclipse, mais ce dernier dispose d'un bien meilleur historique qui crée son monopole en entreprise.

Pourquoi mieux?
- plus léger, performant
- beaucoup moins usine à gaz
- module de création d'interface riche le plus abouti
- bonne intégration avec les toutes dernières nouveautés java fournis par Sun
- javaFx

Inconvénient?
je n'en vois pas vraiment si ce n'est la difficulté "relative" à s'y mettre en venant avec ses habitudes eclipsiennes!


Pour info, pour ceux qui seraient tentés par l'aventure, je n'ai eu aucun soucis à gérer mon dernier projet via NetBeans alors que j'arrivais dans une équipe purement eclipse. J'ai configuré mon projet en récupérant les sources via le svn et il n'y a jamais eu de soucis dans la collaboration dans l'équipe.


Bon dev!


----------



## AgeQuodAgis (11 Février 2010)

J'ai passé quelques heures maintenant sur NetBeans, et franchement, je le trouve vraiment bien. D'autant plus, qu'on peut y importer des projets Eclipse.
J'ai créé mes premières JSP sans sourciller et le plus facilement du monde. 
GlassFish se montre plutôt bon également.
Pour répondre à ceux qui m'ont dit que l'IDE ne fait pas tout, je dirai simplement que je suis tout à fait d'accord avec eux 
C'est justement pour cette raison que j'ai choisi un bundle tout en un, pour ne pas avoir à me creuser la tête sur l'installation, mais plutôt plancher sur les philosophies de développement Java. J'essaie de synthétiser les mécanismes sous formes de schémas tout en mettant au point des "best practises" persos vis-à-vis de mon ressenti.
Mais je n'en suis qu'à mes débuts, nul doute que vous me relirez bientôt avec de nouvelles questions biscornues 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------

Ah si, une chose que j'ai constatée et qui est flagrante. NetBeans tourne nettement, mais alors nettement mieux sur mon macbook 2Ghz que sur le poste en xp core2duo 2,20Ghz que j'ai à dispo au boulot.
C'est tellement flagrant que ça en est affligeant... mais tant mieux pour moi


----------



## grumff (11 Février 2010)

AgeQuodAgis a dit:


> Ah si, une chose que j'ai constatée et qui est flagrante. NetBeans tourne nettement, mais alors nettement mieux sur mon macbook 2Ghz que sur le poste en xp core2duo 2,20Ghz que j'ai à dispo au boulot.
> C'est tellement flagrant que ça en est affligeant... mais tant mieux pour moi


Curieux... Tu manques pas de ram au boulot ? D'habitude c'est plutôt l'inverse, les interfaces en java manquent sensiblement de réactivité sur mac.


----------

